

Demo for cheap board with ethernet, HDMI out and 256 M RAM - teh
http://www.raspberrypi.org/

======
reemrevnivek
This was submitted 10 days ago, and got 70 points and 26 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880507>

It correctly points at the blog post, not the front page of the blog:

<http://www.raspberrypi.org/?p=78>

Please link to the specific page in the future, that way we don't loose
context when they update their blog with a newer post.

~~~
teh
OK, missed that. Will do, thanks!

